# Marina Cube Mod



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

With a little adding... with a little modding... and with a little brain power

can turn an useless 1G betta tank into a shrimp tank!



Marina *S* cube

Moved the LED to the side, and added a mini S filter with sponge on the intake pipe









custom glass lid so everything can fit into place









using Kotobuki lid holder to hold the glass lid in place









Done! 1G Shrimp Tank!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That is very cool. Where'd you get those clips to hold the glass cover on ?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

that is very cool! Looking forward to seeing pics of it filled with shrimps


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> That is very cool. Where'd you get those clips to hold the glass cover on ?


I think from Luckys



manhtu said:


> that is very cool! Looking forward to seeing pics of it filled with shrimps


I don't think I am going to use it anytime soon, because I just filled my 10G acrylic tank










I got the stand from Hitch, and he said I can't put another tank in between


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

what size is that tank on the stand bigfishy.it does not look like a 10 gal


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tom g said:


> what size is that tank on the stand bigfishy.it does not look like a 10 gal


the top is 20G long

the middle is custom made 

36" x 12" x 6" ( L x W x H )


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i LOVE 20 longs, i wish i didnt get my 15g standard! DX


----------

